# Contrat horaires irréguliers assistante maternelle



## Jelin (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je souhaite avoir des informations sur des contrats irréguliers avec une assistante maternelle.
Voilà je souhaite embaucher une assistante maternelle pour un contrat de 12h/semaine.
Je précise que l’assistante maternelle a déjà des contrats en temps plein avec d’autres parents.
Notre contrat elle seras à temps partiel pour une garde périscolaire.
Je travail dans un domaine où mes horaires de travail change tout le temps . 
Je travail 5jours par semaine 
Lundi , mardi , jeudi, vendredi, samedi.mais elle n’accueille Pas mon enfant  tous les jours de la semaine 
Il y’a des semaines où elle accueille mon enfant 2 jours c’est à dire (par exemple 1jour dans la semaine et le samedi  elle la garde 9h 
Il y’a des par semaines où elle fait 9h , des semaines où elle fait 7h et dès semaine où elle fait 10h . Mais je lui ait proposé un contrat de 12h par semaine quand  même.
Aujourd’hui le problème ce trouve au niveau du contrat de travail. 
Moi j’ai proposé 12h /semaine cdi établi sur lundi mardi jeudi samedi à la nounou avec un salaire fixe par mois .ce qui veut dire que même quand elle fait 8 ou 9h par semaine je lui paie quand même les 12h .
 Mais la nounou me dit que même si elle ne garde pas l’enfant tous les jours de la semaine  elle souhaite à ce que je lui fasse un contrat de travail avec  des jours fixes et horaires fixes . Que je lui note un minimum d’heure pour chaque jour  dans la semaine comme ça  elle est payé plus. même si elle ne travail pas  un jour ,Dans la semaine elle sais que ce jour lui sera payé quand même 

Comment puis je lui donner des jours fixes et horaires fixes alors que elle n’accueille Pas la petite tous les jours de la semaine . 

Expliquer moi comment faire ce genre de contrat de travail dans les règles. 

Je voulais appeler la pmi et le ram . Pour qu’il puisse m’expliquer comment sa se passe dans ces cas quand les parents n’ont pas d’heure fixe au travail mais elle ne veut pas que les contacte elle s’oppose à cela .
Donnez moi des conseils je veux  bien faire  les choses  lui faire un contrat de travail légal et être dans les règles .
Merci


----------



## mamytata (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Vous avez besoin d'une assmat pour 9h le samedi et une heure 3 jrs dans la semaine, c'est bien ça ?
Et les semaines de vacances, avez-vous besoin de ses services ? avec quels horaires si oui ?


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que sur le contrat il faut qu'il soit noté les jours qui sont possibles d'être travaillés et les horaires du matin et du soir minimum et maximum ! mais est-ce que 12 heures sont suffisantes ? et pour le samedi vous avez mis le même taux horaire ? et combien de samedis dans le mois ? votre contrat est assez spécial je dirais et elle ne sait donc jamais qd elle aura votre enfant vous la prévenez combien de jours avant ? et pour les vacances scolaires avez-vous besoin d'elle vous n'en parlez pas ... et pensez à lui payer les fériés en plus ! pourquoi voir la PMI elle n'a rien à voir dans nos contrats ... et le RAM un PE qui irait le voir pour remplir un contrat c'est NON pour moi ...


----------



## Lijana (8 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement, 12heures par semaine c'est un *mini contra*t et en plus il faut qu'elle travaille les samedis. pas facile à trouver une assmat pour ce type de contrat.


----------



## Lijana (8 Octobre 2022)

vous comptez la rémunérer à combien de l'heure?  vous pouvez faire une simulation de ce qui reste à votre charge.


----------



## kikine (8 Octobre 2022)

ben en fait votre am a raison 
ce que vous souhaitez faire est totalement illégal en fait..

un contrat a temps partiel DOIT pouvoir être complété par un autre contrat
là en fait vous lui demandez une disponibilité demandé de (9h le samedi et Xh par jour sur 5 jours) tout en payant un minimum en sachant qu'elle ne pourra jamais compléter la place... ben non c'est pourquoi ce n'est pas autorisé

ben désolée de vous dire mais vous devez partir sur l'amplitude horaire la plus grande (et la payer)
je rappel quand même que votre contrat a énormément de contraintes 
- travail le samedi
-petit contrat
-peu de rémunération
- a planning variable
bref déjà avoir trouvé une am qui accepte ces contraintes relève presque de l'exploit (ici se serait même pas en rêve...)

quant à se renseigner au ram surtout pas
1- dans 99% des cas ils diront des âneries
2- ce n'est pas leur rôle
3- ils ne sont pas formés à la législation nous concernant

la disponibilité cela se paie....


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Votre AM a raison et attention le fait qu'elle ait ou n'ait pas d'autres contrats à temps plein ne rentre pas en ligne de compte car nous sommes multi-employeurs, nous accueillons plusieurs enfants en simultanés, c'est ce qui permet à un PE de ne payer que 3 ou 4€/h et non le SMIC national.

Un contrat à temps partiel (moins de 45h/sem en AC pour nous) DOIT avoir des horaires et des jours fixes car c'est la seule possibilité pour la Salariée de pouvoir compléter son salaire avec un autre contrat.
Libre à vous de confier votre enfant à votre AM même si vous ne travaillez pas. Si vous choisissez de ne pas confier votre enfant le salaire est due.

Là si vous savez par exemple que vous auriez besoin d'elle le lundi, mardi, jeudi et/ou vendredi de 17 à 19h ainsi que le samedi de 8 à 17h et bien ce sont bien toutes ces heures là qui doivent figurer au contrat et qui doivent être payées car votre AM bloque la place spécifiquement pour votre enfant.
Si une semaine vous décidez de ne porter votre enfant que mardi, vendredi et samedi, les heures sont dues integrallement et ne peuvent pas non plus être compensées sur un autre jour ou un autre horaire.
Vous ne pouvez pas demander à votre AM une disponibilité potentielle de 17h mais ne lui garantir le salaire que de 12.
Elle vous garantie la place, vous lui garantissez le salaire.
Imaginez que demain elle souhaite compléter votre contrat avec l'accueil d'un autre enfant (ce qui est son droit: heureusement!) comment ferait elle pour assurer sa disponibilité à cet autre contrat si elle ne connait pas les horaires réservés pour vous? Que se passerait il si vous arrivez avec votre enfant un jour à un horaire où l'autre enfant accueilli est déjà là? Elle n'aurait pas le droit de prendre le votre car elle serait en dépassement d'agrément alors vous, vous n'auriez pas de mode d'accueil à la dernière minute: pas très pratique n'est ce pas?

Vous avez accepté avec votre employeur d'avoir des horaires variables, peut être que dans votre profession c'est possible (ou pas, renseignez vous car si ce n'est pas un temps plein cela veut dire que votre employeur vous empeche de vous engager avec une autre entreprise à temps partiel pour avoir un salaire plein?!) mais cela ne veut pas dire que vous puissiez imposer vos conditions de travail de votre métier à votre employée: l'AM. Vous êtes tenue de respecter notre CCN, celle des AMs.

Enfin, si vous n'êtes pas d'accord avec les termes du contrat, autant ne pas signer avec elle.

Mais, cette AM vous rends service en vous expliquant tout ça car elle pourrait accepter vos conditions puis, 2 ans plus tard aller au tribunal et elle gagnerait avec effet rétroactif depuis le début du contrat.

Voilà j'espère que ces explications vous aideront à comprendre comment ça marche et pourquoi: c'est ce qui permet de proteger toutes les parties: l'AM, le PE, l'enfant.


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Autre point important: l'accueil d'un enfant le samedi n'est possible QUE si l'AM dispose d'une place sur son Agrément en Horaire Atypique (acceuil le samedi, le dimanche, les jours feriés, après 20h le soir en semaine ou avant 7h le matin en semaine), c'est dire que si vous trouvez une AM qui accepte le samedi, c'est déjà super car nous n'avons pas toutes cette autorisation...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda certains veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre ...


----------



## mamytata (8 Octobre 2022)

Griselda

Tout dépend des départements, car ici en ille et vilaine, je peux te dire qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un agrément spécial pour travailler le samedi.

Crois-en mon expérience, je l'ai fais pendant des années, et les puers étaient au courant sans que cela pose problème.


----------



## assmatzam (9 Octobre 2022)

@mamytata l'agrément est national 
Ce n'est pas parce que vos puéricultures ne vous ont jamais rien dit que cela est autorisé pour autant


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Octobre 2022)

@mamytata bien sûr qu'il faut l'agrément horaires atypiques et accueil week-end ! Lisez le cerfa que vous avez rempli. Et que vous avez signé. C'est une mention de déclaration sur l'honneur. 

C'est simple vous avez cocher les cases : l'agrément accordé doit mentionner la spécificité . Si ce n'est pas fait demander a ce que ce soit noté pour être raccord avec vos assurances. 

Si pas cochė eh bien impossible d'accueillir en dehors de ce qui est inscrit sur le cerfa.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Ne pas oublier OBLIGATION pour l’AM de ne pas avoir + de 4 enfants en même temps SINON PERTE DE SON AGRÉMENT donc planning obligatoire


----------

